# Isometrus maculatus



## ZacharybPhD (Jan 4, 2008)

Just caught an adult Isometrus maculatus here on Oahu... keeping him/her for research purposes at the Univeristy of Hawaii.  I have no idea how to care for/feed the little guy so if anyone could pass along some advice for this virgin scorpion caretaker.  Thanks so much...

Zach


----------



## Brian S (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Zach,
Read this article. It should tell you about everything you need to know 

Isometrus maculatus December, 2006 by SCORPY1


----------



## ZacharybPhD (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the great info... about how often do you feed them?


----------



## jeroenkooijman (Jan 7, 2008)

Adult scorpions do well with one cricket a week.


----------

